# Weird TIVO Plus error message on Directivo



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

Big fan of reading these forums, never posted though. I ran into a weird error and figured I would share it with everyone and hope for some info about it.

I scheduled one of the old American Idols to record off of Fox Reality channel. It was supposed to have some never before seen footage from last season. To my surprise it did not record, we had nothing else recording at that time either. When I checked my "To Do List" and viewed the "Recording History", this message was given:

This program was not recorded because it was scheduled on an Antenna or Cable Channel. Two program sources, such as Satellite plus Antenna or Cable, requires an upgrade to TIVO plus service. To upgrade, go to Directv Central and press "How to upgrade to TIVO plus Service". I have an RCA DVR-40 plenty of space left and never had any problems recording before. Any ideas? Maybe this is a sign that the tivo plus is coming for the Directv users?

Here is a picture of my tv with the error:


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

TiVo Plus service refers to the DVD combo units. The service that goes beyond its 3 day program guide and minimal, minimal features.

Im wondering why a DirecTV unit would even mention this. It makes no sence whatsoever. Did such a how to guide appear on your DVR?


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

No how to guide appeared, that was the first thing I checked. I checked Directv.com for info and found nothing. I figure I will give them a call about it. I hate the idea of my shows not recording.

- Joe


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

If you call them they will look at you and say DirecTV Plus+ (R15), or that your DVR service is NOT activated anymore.
Honestly, the best thing you could possibly do is go to a TiVo specialist, if any still exist at D* customer service.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What software version do you have in your DirecTivo? Check under "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information".


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

The software version is 6.2-01-2-321

- Joe


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

juggalojoe said:


> The software version is 6.2-01-2-321
> 
> - Joe


Your software is very likely corrupt, but the problem could only be in memory, so I would recommend that you reboot the system. If the problem continues, I would recommend that you get a replacement drive from Weaknees.com or if you have a service contract with DirecTV you get a replacement. If you are handy with computers, you could InstantCake the drive from PTVUpgrade.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I also got an odd message yesterday on my hughes running 6.2xxx. While adding the descriptions on the NPL it gave a "you can't transfer programs to another DVR, please call TiVo to activate Home Media Option..." (from memory so the text is not exact). First time I have seen that one.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Your software is very likely corrupt, but the problem could only be in memory, so I would recommend that you reboot the system. If the problem continues, I would recommend that you get a replacement drive from Weaknees.com or if you have a service contract with DirecTV you get a replacement. If you are handy with computers, you could InstantCake the drive from PTVUpgrade.


I think that is going a llittle too far


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

juggalojoe said:


> This program was not recorded because it was scheduled on an Antenna or Cable Channel. Two program sources, such as Satellite plus Antenna or Cable, requires an upgrade to TIVO plus service. To upgrade, go to Directv Central and press "How to upgrade to TIVO plus Service". I have an RCA DVR-40 plenty of space left and never had any problems recording before. Any ideas? Maybe this is a sign that the tivo plus is coming for the Directv users?


Is your TiVo stock or has it been hacked?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> I think that is going a llittle too far


My first recommendation was the easiest and quickest and there would be on reason to go beyond a simple reboot, unless the problem continued to happen and became a painful problem. I didn't put that detail in the first post, but I assumed that he would do the first and easiest and quickest solution first and then only after it became a painful situation he would proceed to any of the other solutions.

Believe it or not and I know that CSRs get shot for giving out the reboot advise, but then again it can solve a lot of basic problems.

I wasn't telling him to immediately call DirecTV and order a replacement or any of the other painful solutions, I was just attempting to cover all bases. If the software on the hard drive has become corrupted, then a reboot will not fix the problem and his only other choices are the ones that I gave him.

Maybe I should have labeled them as WHEN A REBOOT DOES NOT SOLVE THE PROBLEM, then you should go to my second, third, or fourth solution.

Additional Edit:

I guess I could have waited with the other solutions until he posted that a reboot didn't solve the problem. Likely the message was just a quirk and will not happen again, but then again who knows. In either case, a temporary quirk or memory corruption, a reboot is a quick and easy solution, and except for reboot time, not a very painful solution.


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

It is not a hacked TIVO;however, I did install a larger hard drive about 6 months ago. That was the only time I have ever had that error and I have rebooted. Last night and today I have had no problems with sceduled recordings.

For this error to even be possible leads me to believe that DTV will possibly be offering a new Tivo plus service in the near future.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It tells me that there is some common code in the DirecTV DVR which normally is bypassed. Somehow, it is getting run and giving errors.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

juggalojoe said:


> ...For this error to even be possible leads me to believe that DTV will possibly be offering a new Tivo plus service in the near future.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


No. More likely it's just some stray generic Tivo software that's common to both DirecTV/Tivos and standalone Tivos. I doubt we'll see any enhancements to Tivo-based DirecTV DVRs anymore.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

juggalojoe said:


> It is not a hacked TIVO;however, I did install a larger hard drive about 6 months ago. That was the only time I have ever had that error and I have rebooted. Last night and today I have had no problems with sceduled recordings.
> 
> For this error to even be possible leads me to believe that DTV will possibly be offering a new Tivo plus service in the near future.
> 
> ...


As JimSpence and others have said,

The TiVo software contains a lot more code than is activated on most machines and except that in some weird quirky cases nobody knows that those functions or messages exist, unless they dig into the software or recieve the messages.

In this case, you got a message that is usually displayed on the TiVo/DVD combo machines, because a lot of them came with TiVo basic and you had to subscribe to the Full TiVo version to get the full guide (14 days, instead of 3 days) and other TiVo recording/scheduling functionality.

It is just likely a toggled bit in memory error, but if it continues to happen, then it could signal a more serious problem. I would always recommend a reboot as your first action to quirky problems like this.


----------



## juggalojoe (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh I see, I was not even thinking about unsed program code. Wishful thinking on my behalf - hoping we would get some new features. 

- Joe


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

My Samsung Direct Tivo has been running flawlessly for over a year. In the past five days I have gotten my first random re-boot. A week ago a program did not record as scheduled. My history told me the reason was not enough recording space. I checked my TO DO list and saw other programs would not be recorded. The reason stated was -Tivo computed there would not be enough recording space when needed in the future-. In fact I had (have) plenty of recording space, plenty. No excess of Season Passes, no excess of "save until I delete" recordings.


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

morgantown said:


> I also got an odd message yesterday on my hughes running 6.2xxx. While adding the descriptions on the NPL it gave a "you can't transfer programs to another DVR, please call TiVo to activate Home Media Option..." (from memory so the text is not exact). First time I have seen that one.


Hi morgantown,

Actually the message you got was discovered right after the introduction of version 6.x of the DirecTiVo software.

There has been spectulation that DirecTV may someday enable SOME of the Home Media Option (HMO) features, like Multi-Room Viewing (MRV).

Only time will tell. Until then, you can "do-it-yourself" with instructions available elsewhere on this WebSite.

You can easily get to the screen you mentioned by following two steps:


Display the "Now Playing List"
Press "0" then "Thumbs Down" on your remote.

The "Advanced Troubleshooting" screen will appear.

Depending on your software version, the screen may also display the last 4-digits of your DirecTiVo's Service Number.

The exact text of the screen says:



> Advanced Troubleshooting
> DVR: Transfers Disabled
> 
> Programs cannot be transferred to/from this DVR.
> ...


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

DavePurz said:


> Hi morgantown,
> 
> Actually the message you got was discovered right after the introduction of version 6.x of the DirecTiVo software.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'll have to invest some time with "The Zipper." Thanks for the explaination though.

Now that you mention it, I think Earl had posted something similar on his R10 review quite some time ago.

Again thanks.


----------



## C_Roberts (Feb 2, 2002)

I think it might be something with REAL channel. I went to record a bunch of episodes of LOST (the old reality show) this morning and I got the same message on each episode. I came here looking for this reason.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

I had the same problem with Lost, I scheduled them to record last week and none recorded, the recording history says it is because they weren't in the guide anymore. I think something got messed up with the REAL guide date.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

forecheck said:


> I had the same problem with Lost, I scheduled them to record last week and none recorded, the recording history says it is because they weren't in the guide anymore. I think something got messed up with the REAL guide date.


I believe on review, all of last weeks Lost programs were repeats, not First Runs, but I have no idea if you only have your SEASON PASSES setup for First Runs like I do. Every week or so, I do review all of my Season Pass schedule programs in my To Do List just to be sure that everything is correct. And at the start of this year, most programs have been repeats, even if the guide data didn't always say so.


----------



## C_Roberts (Feb 2, 2002)

FYI I setup all the lost episodes as individual recordings not a season pass. I think they just f#d up the recording key on the channel.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

C_Roberts said:


> FYI I setup all the lost episodes as individual recordings not a season pass. I think they just f#d up the recording key on the channel.


I have to agree that Guide Data problems are a *****, which is another reason I manage my Season Passes and recordings like a hawk.

Sorry that you missed your shows. Wouldn't be nice to have available OnDemand as either a very low cost item or free? Pray for IPTV and true OnDemand, and then you will never have to miss anything no matter what.


----------



## anolin (Jan 26, 2002)

I just received the same missed recording error.

Missed recording: The Shield on FX (Keep All Season Pass)
Hardware: R10
Software: 6.2-01-2-521

I guess I'll reboot... but I really don't want to check the recording status of 30+ SP's every day!!!


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

anolin said:


> I just received the same missed recording error.
> 
> Missed recording: The Shield on FX (Keep All Season Pass)
> Hardware: R10
> ...


It is an issue with FX only. Just check the FX shows.


----------



## apollo8fan (Oct 23, 2003)

juggalojoe said:


> <snip>When I checked my "To Do List" and viewed the "Recording History", this message was given:
> 
> This program was not recorded because it was scheduled on an Antenna or Cable Channel. Two program sources, such as Satellite plus Antenna or Cable, requires an upgrade to TIVO plus service. To upgrade, go to Directv Central and press "How to upgrade to TIVO plus Service". I have an RCA DVR-40 plenty of space left and never had any problems recording before. Any ideas? Maybe this is a sign that the tivo plus is coming for the Directv users?<snip>


I just got this same error message the other day with "Married With Children" on FX. It had been recording without fail for months, then all of a sudden they stopped. When I checked the history, that's the message I got. I simply deleted the Season Pass and put in a new one. I'm hoping that works.....


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

See all the other threads regarding FX...

FX channel information was altered, thus messing up *ALL* the FX season passes.


----------

